# PC zusammen stellen



## marco1789 (1. November 2014)

hallo zusammen möchte mir ein neuen pc zusammen stellen der als gaming PC genutzt werden soll und folgende teile sollen verbaut werden

CPU
Intel Core i5 4690K 4x 3.50GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks

Ram
16GB Corsair Vengeance Pro Series rot DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual

Netzteil
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_in...ld_976851.html

Mainboard bin ich mir noch nicht so schlüssig 

Asus SABERTOOTH Z97 MARK 2 Intel Z97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3

oder

Asus MAXIMUS VII RANGER Intel Z97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX

Grafikkarte habe ich bereits 

Nvidia Gigabyte GTX 770 4 GB 

gruß marco


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2014)

Willst Du denn auf jeden Fall übertakten? Wenn ja, dann solltest du da wissen, dass Du natürlich einiges mehr ausgibst (auch weil du dann einen guten Kühler brauchst) und vielleicht kaum einen Vorteil hast. Denn der Takt bringt zumindest bislang so gut wie keinen Vorteil in Games. Wenn Du nicht übertakten willst, dann nimm einen Core i5 für 160-170€ ohne k am Ende ODER einen Xeon E3-1231v3 (technisch quasi ein Core i7)  , und in beiden Fällen als Board eines für 70-80€ mit H97-Chipsatz.

Das Netzteil ist viel zu viel - da reicht die Version mit 450-500W völlig aus.

16GB RAM bringen an sich noch nix, und man kann noch nicht sagen, wann es denn mal was bringen wird.


----------



## marco1789 (2. November 2014)

übertakten werde ich den cpu erstmal nicht der reicht ja so völlig aus für aktuelle Spiele und der cpu soll auch für die nächsten paar jahre ausreichen da nicht viel mehr passieren wird über diese zeit.
beim mainboard sollte schon einer der neusten chips verbaut sein wie der  Z 97 klar muss es nicht das teuerste sein aber gebe lieber etwas mehr aus als in einem jahr wieder was neues zu holen .
was das Netzteil betrifft habe ich extra etwas höher gegriffen da ich jetzt ein 650 W netzteil habe aber ich schaue auf jeden fall noch mal nach .
und16 GB Ram Verbaue ich auf jeden fall


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2014)

marco1789 schrieb:


> übertakten werde ich den cpu erstmal nicht der reicht ja so völlig aus für aktuelle Spiele und der cpu soll auch für die nächsten paar jahre ausreichen da nicht viel mehr passieren wird über diese zeit.
> beim mainboard sollte schon einer der neusten chips verbaut sein wie der  Z 97 klar muss es nicht das teuerste sein aber gebe lieber etwas mehr aus als in einem jahr wieder was neues zu holen .


 Das macht aber nur Sinn wenn du unbedingt übertakten willst - ansonsten brauchst Du kein Z97, da kannst Du auch H97 nehmen und Geld sparen. Wenn man nicht übertaktet, sind die 80€-Boards kein Deut schlechter. Und bei der CPU sind die nicht-k Modelle halt günstiger, ansonsten auch nicht schlechter als die k-CPUs. Und grad wenn du "zukunftssicher" sein willst, macht es mehr Sinn, den Xeon E3-1231v3 zu nehmen als einen Core i5, den du vielleicht übertaktest. Denn der Xeon beherrscht Hyperthreading, pro Kern 2 "Threads", so dass er wie eine 8Kern-CPU arbeiten kann. Das können die Core i5 nicht. Und in ein paar Jahren könnten Games eben auch eher auf 8Kern ausgelegt werden, weil die aktuellen Spielekonsolen auch 8Kern-CPUs haben 




> was das Netzteil betrifft habe ich extra etwas höher gegriffen da ich jetzt ein 650 W netzteil habe aber ich schaue auf jeden fall noch mal nach .
> und16 GB Ram Verbaue ich auf jeden fall


 Wenn Du schon 650W hast und es kein billiges noname ist, dann behalt das. Ein Core i5 oder Xeon / i7 mit Board und Laufwerk braucht maximal 120W, eine sehr starke Grafikkarte 250W - maximal. Also zusammen maximal 350-380W. Für einen Intel-Gamer-PC reicht sogar ein 450W-Markennetzteil aus.


----------



## marco1789 (2. November 2014)

ob das netzteil ein no name ist weis ich nicht muss da erst nochmal schauen und was das übertakten des cpu angeht denke ich schon das ich den übertakten werde nicht direkt am anfang aber nach  ca. 8-12 wochen später fange ich vllt damit an .
je nach dem wie die spiele laufen aber denke mal das die auch ohne übertakten flüssig laufen werden mit meiner gtx 770 4GB 
werde mir deinen rat aber zu herzen nehmen und mir das mit dem  Xeon E3-1231v3 überlegen .
kann man den  Xeon E3-1231v3 denn auch übertakten ?


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2014)

Den Xeon kann man nicht übertakten - da müsstest du einen i7-4790k nehmen, der hat eh schon 0,4-0,5GHZ mehr Takt als der Xeon und die anderen Core i7, kostet aber dann 300€ - und ob/wann der höhere Takt überhaupt was bringt, kann Dir niemand sagen. Hier: Intel Core i7-4790K im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase   grad mal 2% schneller, und das mit einer Nvidia Titan als Grafikkarte, d.h. mit ner schwächeren Karte werden es erst Recht nicht mehr als 2% sein.


----------



## marco1789 (2. November 2014)

ok dann werd ich eventuel den Xeon nehmen übertakten muss ich ja nicht unbedingt die leistung reich ja aus denke ich und preis leistung ist auch inordnung .
und mainboard werde ich doch etwas günstigeres nehmen damit meine frau sich nicht ganz so aufregt


----------



## marco1789 (2. November 2014)

Aber ist der Xeon E3-1231v3 nicht eher für server gedacht ? kann ich den ohne probleme auf folgenden mainboard nutzen denn der Sockel passt ja .

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...1150-Dual-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail_961225.html

und es ist keine integrierte grafik im cpu ist es ein nachteil oder vorteil ?


----------



## svd (2. November 2014)

Naja, du kannst auch sagen, dass ein Pickup ein LKW ist. Und trotzdem privat damit herumfahren. Das ist herzlich egal.

Für eine nicht OC CPU muss es kein Mainboard mit "Z" Chipsatz sein. Ein H97 wäre völlig ausreichend. Aber der Aufpreis ist jetzt nicht so groß. 

Der integrierte Grafikchip kann durchaus von Vorteil sein, wenn du mal auf Hardwarefehlersuche gehen musst.  Oder die Grafikkarte schlicht kaputt ist.
Für's Spielen an sich, ist sie irrelevant. 50€ Aufpreis wert? Naja... das ist immerhin eine halbe 256GB SSD...


----------



## iPol0nski (2. November 2014)

Ja ursprünglich sind die Xeon Cpu's für Server gedacht, der Xeon E3 entspricht allerdings einem i7! Da du eine "externe" Grafikkarte benutzt ist die fehlende Grafikeinheit gar kein Problem. Die integrierte von dem i5 oder i7 ist höchstens für Office Arbeiten zu gebrauchen aber keinesfalls für Spiele! Die Grafik wurde bei den Xeon halt wegelassen da diese ja für den Serverbetrieb nicht benötigt wird!

Zum Board, das was du gepostet hast ist nicht nötig. Ein H97 Chipsatz ist für den Xeon völlig ausreichend, den Z97 Chipsatz benötigt man nur wenn man vor hat zu übertakten, was ja mit dem Xeon nicht möglich ist!
Ich würde dir zum Beispiel dieses Board empfehlen: Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## marco1789 (2. November 2014)

so habe eben mal geschaut wegen dem Netzteil es ist ein LC Power glaube auf diesen Hersteller sollte man nicht unbedingt setzen .
werde mir dann ein neues zu legen.
Wenn ich mir den I5 4690k hole den übertakte, wieviel macht es aus gegenüber dem I5 4690
denn der I5 4690 ist natürlich günstiger .
ich wollte dann auch die nächsten 3 jahre nicht aufrüsten deswegen meine frage 4690K oder doch 4690 ?


----------



## marco1789 (2. November 2014)

habe eure antworten eben erst gesehn nach dem letzten post von mir  

um es einfacher zu machen was würdet ihr mir empfehlen für die nächsten 3 jahre ? 
tendiere jetzt doch eher zu dem Xeon da die integrierte grafik des 4690 nicht wirklich benötigt wird .

und ich ärgere mich das ich mir vor paar monaten die gtx 770 geholt habe und die gtx 970 jetzt zum gleichen preis und mehr leistung gibt


----------



## iPol0nski (2. November 2014)

Wie Herboy schon gesagt hat, zukunftssicherer wäre der Xeon E3, da dieser über 8 Kerne verfügt. Der Unterschied bei den Taktraten wirst du im Grunde nur minimal Spüren da die Games den Takt überhaupt nicht voll ausnutzen! Falls du übertakten willst musst du auch noch einen guten Kühler kaufen, da muss man mit weiteren 40-50€ für einen guten Rechnen, somit wärst du beim Preis schon beim Xeon!


----------



## svd (2. November 2014)

So genau in die Zukunft kann ja eh keiner sehen. 

Momentan ist es so, dass immer noch mehr Spiele vom höheren Takt profitieren, als von mehr als vier Kernen. Das liegt an der antiquierten Programmierweise, die nicht
mit der Entwicklung der Prozessoren Schritt gehalten hat. 
Böse Zungen könnten jetzt behaupten, der PC hielte die Entwicklung zurück. Weil Spiele noch immer auf Zweikernern laufen müssen, die es noch genügend gibt. 
Während Konsolen schon seit 2005 mindestens drei Kerne haben... 

Wir rechnen (bzw. hoffen) aber, dass sich dies in Zukunft ändert. Naja, muss ja. An der Taktschraube der neuen Konsolen kann nicht wirklich gedreht werden. 
Solange Videospiele noch nicht rein gestreamt werden, können die Programmierer nicht anders, als endlich den Prozessor besser auszunützen. Das kommt dem PC hoffentlich auch zu Gute.


----------



## marco1789 (2. November 2014)

ok dann entscheide ich mich für den Xeon der natürlich mehr sinn macht wenn ich den ein paar jahre benutzen will .

werde dann nochmal alle Komponenten posten wenn ich sie zusammen gestellt habe .

vielen dank für eure hilfe 

gruß und einen schönen abend allen


----------



## marco1789 (2. November 2014)

habe hier ein mainboard das vom preis wohl angemessen ist aber bin doch bereit dafür bis ca. 80 euro auszugeben 
was sagt ihr dazu ?

Gigabyte GA-H97M-HD3 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 mATX


----------



## svd (2. November 2014)

Wenn du den Platz im Gehäuse hast, kannst du ja ein "normal großes" ATX Board nehmen. Vlt. mit 4 RAM Slots, um dir die Möglichkeit offen zu halten, 
einfacher auf 16GB aufzustocken (sollte das irgendwann mal von Nutzen sein).

Aber im Prinzip ist das Board gut.


----------



## marco1789 (2. November 2014)

oh da haste recht sind nur 2 sockel also fällt das weg  

denke werde mir dann folgendes holen 

Asus H97-PLUS Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail


----------



## marco1789 (2. November 2014)

Aerocool Strike-X Advance Devil Red PC-Gehäuse schwarz/rot | eBay

und das soll mein gehäuse werden ist immer geschmackssache


----------



## svd (2. November 2014)

Das Board sieht gut aus.

Beim Gehäuse... ehrlich gesagt wäre mir lieber, ein 60€ Gehäuse böte mehr Platz für eine Grafikkarte, als unter 300mm.
Mein "Antec Three Hundred" hatte genauso einen starren Festplattenkäfig vorne. Eine GTX275 mit Customkühler hat nur reingepasst, weil der Lüfterrahmen flexibel gewesen ist.
Grafikkarten werden natürlich immer effizienter usw. und es gibt genügend Hersteller, die kürzere Grafikkarten anbieten. aber die "Gigabyte GTX970" hätte zB *nicht* gepasst.


----------



## marco1789 (2. November 2014)

ja das stimmt aber das ist noch nicht das letzte bin noch auf der suche aber sollte auch keine 80 euro kosten aber auf das mit der grafikkarte sollte man achten denn bei mir ist es mometan auch eng


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2014)

Hier wäre bei allen genug Platz, haben auch alle 2x USB3.0 vorne

Antec GX500 (0761345-15500-7) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
AeroCool XPredator X1 Devil Red Edition (EN57066) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sharkoon BD28 rot mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Carbide Series SPEC-02 mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011051-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
... es gibt auch weitere ^^


----------



## marco1789 (3. November 2014)

ja das sieht schon nicht dumm aus werde noch bissl rumschauen  

Danke


----------



## marco1789 (22. Juni 2015)

hallo

ist schon ne weile her der letzte post aber habe seit paar wochen folgenden pc 
Asus z97 pro gamer - Xeon E3-1231v3 -16 Gb DDR 3 Ram und noch meine Gtx 770 OC 4 GB von Gigabyte

meine frage wäre würde es unterschiede geben wenn ich die selbe Graka von Asus verbaut hätte oder ist es egal ob Gigabyte oder Asus 

mfg


----------



## Golgomaph (22. Juni 2015)

Meinst du jetzt, ob Asus-Karten gut mit Asus-Mainboards zusammenarbeiten, oder ob es egal ist welchen Hersteller du nimmst, also MSI, Zotac, Asus, Gainward etc.?

Denke mal eher letzteres. Die Unterschiede sind gering, aber vorhanden. Die Einen Übertakten wenig, die Anderen viel, die Anderen garnicht. Die Einen haben einen großen Kühler, die anderen nicht. Schau, was dir am besten gefällt, die Unterschiede sind wie gesagt sehr geringfügig, solang der Preis ungefähr gleich bleibt. 
Gibt natürlich auch Ausreißer, die kosten dann mal 40€ mehr weil sie extrem übertaktet sind ... wer's braucht ^^


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juni 2015)

Das ist egal - es kann halt sein, dass die eine ein bisschen mehr Takt hat, das macht aber so gut wie nix aus. Ansonsten ist die Lüftung halt evlt. anders, da kann die eine lauter sein als die andere - aber beide sind an sich gut


----------



## marco1789 (24. Juni 2015)

ok alles klar danke


----------

